# Pontoon holding air???



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a rivendell pontoon this summer and it fills up just fine but I take off the adaptor and it leaks air so I twist the little thing and it stops but this is after it leaks to much air so it doesn't sit on the water like it should. I should be able to twist the adaptor and it stops but I cant figure it out help!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the same problem, I started over filling it to compensate for the air that was lost while pulling the valve. I hope someone else has a better trick.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's kind of weird.....I wonder if the bladder is pushing against the valve, not allowing it to release properly. Maybe tweak the toon a little as you pump it up or maybe a shot of lubricant will help the valve release...

Strange... :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Contact the manufacture. They may have some tips for you.

I fill my toon with a high volume electric pump first and then use a hand pump to top it off.
The high flow pump always looses air when I take it off, so I use the other pump to finish filling.
Is this something that could help you?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got two pontoon boats, and have the same problem with one of the four valves. What I've found is that the valve has what I call a "sweet spot." If it is not in that spot, it will leak slowly.

After you fill it, are you twisting the center piece into the "locked" position? This will help a ton. I too use a high volume electric pump and then top off with a hand pump. With the high volume pump, I make sure the valve is in the "open" position - the same position I'd have when I let the air out. This lets it fill faster and uses less battery on my pump. Once I get it as tight as I can with the electric pump, I put the valve in the "pressue position." This lets air go in, but not out. This is perfect for the last 8-10 pumps with the hand pump. When it is good and tight, then put the valve in the "lock" position. This will not let air in, or out. Then you can put the cap on it, and you should be good to go. I've had to show this "lock" position to a few other guys I know with pontoons - they would just leave it in the "pressure position" after topping the boat off and had problems. 

With 3 of my 4 pontoon valves, that locked position is pretty easy and no biggie. But with one of them, it is hard to find the sweet spot, if that makes sense. Some wiggling of the valve and I can usually find it without much trouble.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I will try that I can't find the spot where it goes in not out I can just find the no air in or out and the air in and out.

If not I will talk to the manufacturer.

Thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It is usually another 1/4 turn past the "in but not out" position.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

mine seems to be a little different i have the screw on 2 way valves and what ive found works good with that is i will wrap the plugs with some teflon tape to seal it better from the slow leaks and have had zero problems with the tape on it


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Contact the manufacture. They may have some tips for you.
> 
> I fill my toon with a high volume electric pump first and then use a hand pump to top it off.
> The high flow pump always looses air when I take it off, so I use the other pump to finish filling.
> Is this something that could help you?


I had a Madison I bought from cabelas. The valve looks exactly the same. The valves actually had a recall on them. I called Madison and then sent me 2 new pontoons, the material and all for free no questions asked. I would call the manufacturere first before you mess around with it. Maybe they're the same valves.


----------

